# 1000w Cfm ???



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

hey every body.... whats the mimnimum CFM movement for a 1000w HPS w/cooltube ?


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 22, 2008)

I use a 440cfm inline. Tried a smaller fan but the hood stayed hot. With this zero heat. Keep in mind I,m using a hood and not a "cooltube". I think yours will take a little less. IMO Much Love.


----------

